

Do Men Really Earn More Than Women? (Infographic) - Errorcod3
http://www.payscale.com/content/PS_Gender_Infographic_972.png

======
unholiness
Equal pay for equal work, at the end of the day, is an _incredibly_ low bar to
set for gender equality. I would get equal pay for equal work at a sweatshop
in China, but a sweatshop worker by no means has the same income opportunities
as I do.

Gender income inequality is a matter of opportunities. It happens at the
education level, where women are less likely to be encouraged to go into
higher paying fields, at the hiring level, where equally qualified women are
less likely to be hired for the same job as men, and at the promotion level,
where women are less likely to ask for, and be taken seriously when asking
for, increased position. Looking at salary differences after all these effects
takes the real issue of opportunity differences, and replaces it with a non-
issue of salary differences within the same position.

~~~
anonbanker
Parent Post is a Moving The Goalposts Fallacy[1].

1\.
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Moving_the_goalposts](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Moving_the_goalposts)

~~~
unholiness
Not at all. The oft-cited 77-cents-on-the-dollar statistic never referred to
people in the same positions, or even the same fields. It simply claimed that
the average woman's salary is 77% of the average man's. The article refutes
something totally different, but this is where the goalposts have always been.

------
maxharris
I found this Maddox video on the subject very informative:
[http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=hire_women](http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=hire_women)

------
dudul
So basically, no.

------
caseydurfee
curl
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9427468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9427468)
| grep "SJW"

Every damn time, Hacker News. Every damn time.

